# Wie bzw. womit Y- Gräten entfernen?



## Chief Brolly (7. Dezember 2020)

Beim essen von Filets von ganzen oder Filets von großen Weißfischen wie z. B. Döbel, Rapfen, Brassen, Rotfedern... usw., aber auch beim Hecht, sind diese vielen Y- Gräten immer sehr lästig und beim rausgepuhle nach der Zubereitung wird dann das Essen kalt! 

Deswegen setzen viele Angler diese doch sehr schmackhaften Fischarten meist zurück. 
Wenn es aber einen guten Weg gibt, diese Y- Gräten aus den Filets zu entfernen, würde dann doch mehr Fisch in der Küche verwertet werden können... 

Sind Y- Fleischgräten an den Fried/Weißfischfilets ertastbar oder ist dazu evtl. ein längsschnitt nötig? 

Meine Idee ist, mit einer (Gräten) Pinzette die Y- Gräten restlos zu entfernen. Hat das jemand von euch schonmal erfolgreich gemacht? 

Soweit ich weiß, stecken die Y- Gräten überwiegend im Rückenfleisch, also müsste eine längshalbierung dieses Filetteils diese Gräten ans Tageslicht bringen um sie dann leicht zu entfernen! 

Was sind eure Lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## Matthias_R (7. Dezember 2020)

Der Hecht lässt sich grätenfrei filetieren, hab es getestet und für gut befunden, Anleitungen gibts im Netz. Rotaugen bzw deren Filets lassen sich sehr gut süßsauer einlegen, dann hat sich das mit den Gräten. Zuweilen beangle ich Rotaugen daher gezielt. 
Was immer geht, sind Frikadellen, die werden auch von Menschen gegessen, die Fisch sonst nicht mögen.
Wenn Weißfischfilets nicht eingelegt werden sollen, würde ich sie eher "schröpfen" als mit der Pinzette beizugehen.


----------



## Andal (7. Dezember 2020)

Normalerweise kommt man den meisten Zwischenmuskelgräten schon mit der Messerarbeit bei.


----------



## Justsu (7. Dezember 2020)

Also zumindest beim Hecht sitzen die Y-Gräten so fest im Fleisch, dass man sie mit einer Pinzette nicht heraus bekommt. Wenn man die nötige "Gewalt" anwendet zerreißt man das Filet, bzw. bleibt soviel Fleisch an den Gräten hängen, dass man nach der Prozedur eh nur noch Frikadellen daraus machen kann... So zumindest meine Erfahrungen mit frischem Hechtfilet... Nach dem Garen ist das natürlich kein Problem!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. Dezember 2020)

Okay, dann werde ich zukünftig die Y-Gräten erst nach dem Garen entfernen! 
Aber überhaupt erstmal was fangen... 

Mathias, hast du ein Rezept für die Einlege-Lake? Brätst du die Filets, bevor du die für wielange einlegst?


----------



## Matthias_R (7. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Mathias, hast du ein Rezept für die Einlege-Lake? Brätst du die Filets, bevor du die für wielange einlegst?


Ich nehme 1 Teil Kräuteressig auf 2 Teile Wasser, Loorbeer, Piment, etwas Salz, und Aufkochen, dabei Zucker beifügen. 4-5 EL Zucker auf nem Viertelliter Essig. Es darf nicht zu sauer sein. Gut abschmecken.
Die Rotaugenfilets (mit Rippengräten, sonst bleibt zu wenig über) etwas salzen, mehlen, braten, in einem wärmebeständigen Gefäß mit Zwiebelringen dazwischen aufschichten, den Essigsud darüber geben (Fisch muss bedeckt sein), Gefäß abdecken, abkühlen lassen und 3-4 Tage im Kühlschrank durchziehen lassen. Mit Beatkarroffeln und Pils servieren+genießen.
(Vsl packe ich morgen wieder die Feederrute ins Auto...)


----------



## Mikesch (7. Dezember 2020)

Grätenpinzette ist für Forellen, Saiblinge u. Renken geeignet, bei Weißfischen u. Hecht, keine Chance.
Entweder nach dem Garen entfernen oder durch die Zubereitung "entfernen". Z.B. schröpfen oder sauer einlegen (Brathering, Bismarck-Art od. Rollmops).


----------



## ragbar (8. Dezember 2020)

Der einzige Nachteil bei den Weißfischen gebraten und süßsauer eingelegt ist im Vergleich zum Hering, daß man nicht vorher so schön einfach mit der Drahtsetzkeschertechnik entschuppen kann. Handarbeit ist angesagt.
Ansonsten Rotauge/-feder gebraten und süßsauer eingelegt aus nem sauberen Gewässer=Geheimtip,der sich lohnt.
Ich entferne vor dem Braten die Mittelgräte mit dem Messer und brate die Fische aufgeklappt.Erst Hautseite,dann Bauchseite. .leckckcker.


----------



## Mooskugel (8. Dezember 2020)

Kommt halt auf die Größe der Fische an. Kleinere einfach entschuppen, ausnehmen und ohne Kopf braten. Größere kann man filetieren. Muss man für sich selber ausprobieren. Ist auf jeden Fall lecker.
@Andal hatte da mal ein Rezept für eine Marinade eingestellt. 
Gibt es aber auch reichlich bei Chefkoch z.B. https://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/839191188972799/Falsche-Bratheringe-aus-Rotaugen.html
Marinade kann geschmacklich dann noch angepasst werden (Gewürze, mehr oder weniger Essig, mehr oder weniger Zucker)


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2020)

So isses. Rezepte gibt es massenhaft... und je saurer, desto intensiver zerlegt es die Zwischenmuskelgräten.


----------



## phirania (9. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Quallenfischer95 (19. Dezember 2020)

Hier ist meine Vorgehensweise beim Gräten entfernen: 
Zuerst wird der Fisch beidseitig filetiert und anschließend werden die Rippen entfernt.
Legt man nun das Filet mit der Haut auf eine Schneidunterlage, sind die kurzen Enden der Y-Gräten als weiße „Stifte“ sichtbar.
Danach das Messer auf den Gräten Richtung Fischrücken führen, so dass dadurch das lang Y-förmige Teil der Gräten freigelegt wird. Da sich der kurze Y-Teil direkt am Rippenansatz befindet, wird das Messer nun ca. 1 cm unterhalb des ersten Schnittes in Richtung Rücken mit der Schneide nach oben geführt.
Um das zweite kurze Y-Stück auszulösen, wird die Klinge weiter am langen Y-Teil zum Rücken entlang geführt. Es kann nun der keilförmige Fleischstreifen mit den Zwischenmuskelgräten entnommen werden.
Es befindet sich jedoch noch eine zweite Reihe von Zwischenmuskelgräten im Schwanz- und mittleren Bereich des Hechtfilets. Ca. 1 cm unterhalb des ersten Schnitts das Messer nach unten führen bis ein Widerstand an den Gräten zu spüren ist.
Zum Schluss wird die Haut vom Filet gelöst und der zuvor freigelegte Teils mit Gräten ausgelöst. Fertig.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

es gibt ein Gerät, das die Y-Gräten so zerkleinert, dass sie beim Essen nicht mehr stören sollen.

Nennt sich 1-2-3 Grätenfrei.

Aber keine Ahnung was das kostet und ob sich das für Privathaushalte rentiert.

Nen ähnlichen Effekt kann man auch mit nem scharfen Messer erzielen, wenn man die Stellen gitterförmig einschneidet.

Ist halt mühsamer und dauert bei nem Eimer Weißfischen auch länger.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Dezember 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt ein Gerät, das die Y-Gräten so zerkleinert, dass sie beim Essen nicht mehr stören sollen.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

das kenne ich. Macht einer aus Flachslanden (Mittelfranken). Da gibt es so 3 Ausführungen. Die einfachste kostet so um die 400 Euro. Das heißt es rentiert sich nur, wenn man viele Weißfische verwerten kann/will. Ich sprach mal mit einem, der es hat, der war sehr zufrieden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

